# New brine shrimp hatchery



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Started construction on my new brine shrimp hatchery and holding container. Anybody know any good places near Abby to buy eggs? So far all I've found is pet lovers and they seem expensive.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Brine shrimp direct used to be the best to buy eggs, sometimes a group order on a case is a good way to go.

Douglas


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

I got mine from Ebay- 95% hatch rate from Hong Kong.
Arrived in less than a week. Cheap and working out well !


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

you can also grow them from aquarium salt


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> you can also grow them from aquarium salt


 From salt?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I think they mean you don't have to use Marine salt, regular aquarium salt will do, but you still need the cysts (eggs) I have found Rick from Canadian Aqua Farm Discus hatchery (I know the name is different, but you should easily find it attached to any discus thread on this forum) has great cysts for sale, and even premixes them with the appropriate amount of salt so you don't have to do the extra step, he will put them in the mail for you, I think shipping may be free, and he is out at Mission, so not far from Abbotford (relatively speaking) .


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Look on the box of fresh water aquarium salt. There are eggs inside and instructions on the box that tell you how to hatch them


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

ThePhoenix said:


> Look on the box of fresh water aquarium salt. There are eggs inside and instructions on the box that tell you how to hatch them


Never seen it, I assume it's not enough to keep you going for a couple weeks though. You can use aquarium salt to hatch them but you'll get better hatch rates with marine salt, they need harder more alkaline water to achieve really good hatch rates, the best hatch rates comes from decapsulating them but it's a lot of work.

Douglas


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I bought a shrimp hatchery at King Eds for a good price, and used it successfully, but TBH it's so cheap to buy frozen brine shrimp it seems like one of those things like baking bread or making jam or mayonnaise... not worth the trouble!


----------

